# Sample Modeling Solo & Ensemble Strings (Ver. 1.1)



## robgb (Mar 13, 2020)

My quick look & review of SM's terrific library.


----------



## Christian64 (Mar 14, 2020)

It should be nice to use this instrument with this:









touché se


Get ready to unlock expression in your music more easily than you might ever have imagined was possible. play video.




www.expressivee.com


----------



## Christian64 (Mar 14, 2020)

Ideal for chamber music in my opinion


----------



## robgb (Mar 15, 2020)

Christian64 said:


> It should be nice to use this instrument with this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll have to look into this. The developers were kind enough to give me review versions of their solo string instruments, and I'll be doing a review of those sometime in the future.


----------



## transverb (Mar 27, 2020)

I did a double take after the positive review and your tagline: ... sounds pretty synthetic to me. 😂

Got it sorted now. Haha.


----------



## EIEIO9995 (Apr 2, 2020)

Right now, Sample Modeling is offering 100 euros off of their bundles, including this updated package reviewed above. From what I understand, they never offer discounts, but due to the current global issue, they are, for the moment. Maybe someone authorized can add this del to the deal page.

https://www.samplemodeling.com/en/order_strings.php (Sample Modeling)


----------



## Christian64 (Apr 2, 2020)

IMPORTANT AND FROM SAMPLE MODELING: (See in another tread, today)

those who purchased the Solo & Ensemble Violins can still perform the upgrade to Solo & Ensemble Strings. It will cost Eur. 299 - 20%, i.e. 239.2.  

Giorgio Tomassini


----------



## Jeast (Apr 2, 2020)

Wow the ensembles sound amazingly good! Hopefully they will apply the same principals to the brass in an update


----------



## robgb (Apr 2, 2020)

Jeast said:


> Wow the ensembles sound amazingly good! Hopefully they will apply the same principals to the brass in an update


I'm working on a review of the Brass right now. I think the ensembles sound great, especially when you add another solo instrument on top. At one point I had a solo French horn with two instances of the French horn ensembles and encountered no phasing issues at all.


----------



## Jeast (Apr 2, 2020)

Hopefully you will show your reverb/eq setup in your review. I think I am doing something wrong there.


----------



## robgb (Apr 2, 2020)

Jeast said:


> Hopefully you will show your reverb/eq setup in your review. I think I am doing something wrong there.


Here's my setup:

Two sends on the track:

1. Scoring Stage (Choose your favorite impulse response)
2. Hall (I use an algorithmic reverb to add some extra tail)

I set them to PRE fader instead of post, adjust them to the levels I like, then adjust the fader volume to add some more distance.

Sometimes I add a very short room reverb on the track, or something like Panagement 2, but that isn't always necessary.


----------

